# ganz naive Frage zu BootMessages

## oliver2104

Hallo, 

möchte mir gern die Meldungen die beim Booten erzeugt werden,

nach dem Login in Ruhe ansehen. Also genau so, wie sie beim

Booten vorbeigescrollt sind.

mit /var/log/dmesg oder /var/log/messages krieg ich auch Informationen

aber nicht dieselben wie beim Booten.

bitte um Hilfe,

----------

## blu3bird

In /etc/conf.d/rc RC_BOOTLOG="yes" setzen und die Kommentare beachten.

----------

## Aldo

```
dmesg | less
```

 aufrufen.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Aldo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> dmesg | less
> ```
> ...

 

Da fehlt dann aber der gesamte Init-Prozess, daher ist die Lösung von blu3bird vorzuziehen.

Tobi

----------

## think4urs11

@Aldo, Finswimmer:

Ihr solltet beide mal den ersten Post lesen, das schrieb er doch schon selbst das ihm das nichts bringt  :Wink: 

 *oliver2104 wrote:*   

> mit /var/log/dmesg oder /var/log/messages krieg ich auch Informationen
> 
> aber nicht dieselben wie beim Booten.

 

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> @Aldo, Finswimmer:
> 
> Ihr solltet beide mal den ersten Post lesen, das schrieb er doch schon selbst das ihm das nichts bringt 
> 
>  *oliver2104 wrote:*   mit /var/log/dmesg oder /var/log/messages krieg ich auch Informationen
> ...

 

Ich hab doch gesagt, dass dmesg nicht das richtige für ihn ist.

Und /etc/conf.d/rc RC_BOOTLOG="yes" ist doch was anderes als /var/log/messages, oder irre ich mich?

Also auch mal meinen Post richtig lesen  :Wink: 

Tobi

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

schämt euch alle beide, jetzt kommt die "Ironie" sogar extrem bei den Mods durch  :Wink: 

Aber vielleicht ist ja das hier genau das richtige Paket um das Problem zu lösen:

```
* app-admin/showconsole

     Available versions:  1.07 1.08

     Homepage:            http://www.novell.com/linux/suse/

     Description:         small daemon for logging console output during boot
```

MfG. Stefan

----------

## Finswimmer

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> schämt euch alle beide, jetzt kommt die "Ironie" sogar extrem bei den Mods durch 
> 
> Aber vielleicht ist ja das hier genau das richtige Paket um das Problem zu lösen:
> ...

 

Das Paket brauchst du so oder so, wenn du /etc/conf.d/rc RC_BOOTLOG="yes" setzt, so stehts zumindest im Kommentar.

Tobi

----------

## bbgermany

Hi Tobi,

ich hab da schon lange nicht mehr reingesehen. Gentoo läuft halt einfach auf dem Lappy ohne Probleme  :Wink: 

Aber danke für die Info.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## jkoerner

 */etc/conf.d/rc wrote:*   

> # RC_BOOTLOG will generate a log of the boot messages shown on the console.  
> 
> # Useful for headless machines or debugging.  You need to emerge the 
> 
> # app-admin/showconsole package for this to work.  Note that this probably
> ...

 

----------

## oliver2104

Danke für die Antworten.

Problem:

bekomm beim Booten neuerdings jede Menge Zeilen wie z.b

  WARNING: /etc/modprobe.conf line 205: ignoring bad line starting with 'probeall'

die Lösung DIESES Problems ist wieder ein anderes Thema, werd ich schon hinkriegen.

Möchte mir nur nach dem Booten diese Meldungen ansehen.

Hab jetzt app-admin/showconsole emerged und /etc/conf.d/rc RC_BOOTLOG="yes" gesetzt.

Finde aber trotzdem keine Log-Dateien wo ich diese Meldungen nachlesen kann.

----------

## schachti

 *oliver2104 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Problem:
> 
> bekomm beim Booten neuerdings jede Menge Zeilen wie z.b
> ...

 

Vielleicht hilft Dir https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-463119.html dabei.   :Wink: 

----------

## Josef.95

Hallo oliver2104

Eine andere Möglichkeit dir das Starten der Dienste beim Hochfahren deines Rechners, in "Ruhe" anzuschauen,

wäre das laden der Dienste frühzeitig zu Stoppen.

Dies kannst du indem du währen die Dienste geladen werden

ein großes i eingibst. (umschalttaste + i)

Du kommst so in eine Shell, wo du die Option bekommst Dienst für Dienst einzeln zu Starten, und du dir die Sache mal in Ruhe anschauen kannst.

Info:

Um die Möglichkeit zu haben, in diesen interaktiven Boot Prozeß zu kommen, muß in:

/etc/conf.d/rc

```
RC_INTERACTIVE="yes"
```

 auf yes gesetzt sein. (Ist Standardmäßig meistens schon so)

MfG

josef.95

----------

## ok

 *oliver2104 wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Finde aber trotzdem keine Log-Dateien wo ich diese Meldungen nachlesen kann.

 

Sollten in /var/log/boot.msg sein. Sind aber leider nicht sehr ausführliche...

Der Vorschlag von Josef.95 ist sicherlich sinnvoller.

----------

## oliver2104

Das Problem mit den "WARNING: /etc/modprobe.conf line ..." Zeilen,

hab ich schon hinbekommen.

Insofern gibts keine beunruhigenden Boot-Meldungen mehr.

/var/log/boot.msg ist wirklich nicht sehr ausführlich und war auch keine Hilfe.

Den Vorschlag von Josef.95 hab ich nicht ausprobiert.

Am einfachsten erschien mir beim Booten im richtigen Moment

die Scroll-Lock zu drücken und alles mitzuschreiben.

Möchte mich nochmals für eure Tips bedanken.

Wundere mich nur, das es für Linux, wo man ja sonst alles mögliche

"loggen" kann, keine elegantere Lösung gibt.

Viele Grüße,

Oliver

----------

## schachti

 *oliver2104 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> /var/log/boot.msg ist wirklich nicht sehr ausführlich und war auch keine Hilfe.
> 
> 

 

Die Meldungen des Kernels landen bei metalog in /var/log/kernel/current - ab der Stelle, an der diese Meldungen aufhören, sollte der Rest dann in /var/log/boot.msg landen.

In einigen Threads im englischen Forum wurde, IIRC, empfohlen, den syslogger zum Runlevel boot hinzuzufügen, um mehr output zu erhalten:

```

rc-update add metalog boot

```

(falls Du metalog verwendest) - ich weiß nicht, ob das auch tatsächlich zum Ziel führt...

----------

